# Nineteen Sixty Eight



## too larry (Jan 3, 2019)

I was listening to NPR on the way home the other day, and they had a short segment on all the good albums to come out in 1968. And me not being shy about stealing other's ideas, thought it would make a good thread.

Add your favorites. I'll start it off with Blue Cheer. {I got a good chuckle from the wall of sound}


----------



## too larry (Jan 3, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Jan 3, 2019)

So was 1968 the best year ever for music. Homer would disagree.


----------



## too larry (Jan 3, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Jan 3, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 3, 2019)

I'd contribute, but I spent my bullets here:

https://www.rollitup.org/t/who-remembers-the-60s.960503/page-10


----------



## too larry (Jan 3, 2019)

Lots of really influential albums to drop in '68, but Music from Big Pink might have been the one to leave the biggest mark.


----------



## too larry (Jan 3, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> I'd contribute, but I spent my bullets here:
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/who-remembers-the-60s.960503/page-10


Those were all good ones.


----------



## too larry (Jan 3, 2019)

"68 was a big year for Zappa/MoI. They had two albums in Rolling Stones top 30 albums of 1968,


----------



## too larry (Jan 3, 2019)

_*Waiting for the Sun*_ is the third studio album by the Doors. Recorded at TTG Studios in Los Angeles, the album's 11 tracks were recorded between February and May 1968 and the album was released by Elektra Records on July 3, 1968. It became the band's only #1 album (topping the charts for four weeks).


----------



## too larry (Jan 3, 2019)




----------



## Beachwalker (Jan 3, 2019)




----------



## vostok (Jan 3, 2019)

too larry said:


> I was listening to NPR on the way home the other day, and they had a short segment on all the good albums to come out in 1968. And me not being shy about stealing other's ideas, thought it would make a good thread.
> 
> Add your favorites. I'll start it off with Blue Cheer. {I got a good chuckle from the wall of sound}






Dusty Springfield recorded the Bacharach-David composition "The Look of Love" for the James Bond parody film _Casino Royale_.[52][54] For "one of the slowest-tempo hits" of the sixties, Bacharach created a "sultry" feel by the use of "minor-seventh and major-seventh chord changes", while Hal David's lyrics "epitomized longing and, yes, lust"
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dusty_Springfield


----------



## too larry (Jan 3, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 3, 2019)

too larry said:


> _*Waiting for the Sun*_ is the third studio album by the Doors. Recorded at TTG Studios in Los Angeles, the album's 11 tracks were recorded between February and May 1968 and the album was released by Elektra Records on July 3, 1968. It became the band's only #1 album (topping the charts for four weeks).


The album that ended my Doors fandom.


----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 3, 2019)




----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 3, 2019)




----------



## Tstat (Jan 3, 2019)

“When we mixed it, we mixed it for the hallucinations. Phil and I performed the mix as though it were an electronic music composition. It was pretty intense.”


----------



## too larry (Jan 3, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Jan 3, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 3, 2019)

I was such a happy cat when I finally nailed this solo. So nice, Uncle Ted plays it twice.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 3, 2019)

Gram's big break.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 3, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Jan 3, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> I was such a happy cat when I finally nailed this solo. So nice, Uncle Ted plays it twice.


Eight years together and eight different lineups.

*1968*
_Journey to the Center of the Mind_ 


Ted Nugent (lead guitar, vocals)
John Drake (vocals)
Steve Farmer (guitar, vocals)
Dave Palmer (drums)
Andy Solomon (organ, piano, vocals) ex-The Apostles
Greg Arama (bass) ex-The Gang


----------



## too larry (Jan 3, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Gram's big break.


I saw that one, and held off so you could post it.


----------



## too larry (Jan 3, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 3, 2019)

my favorite JT tune.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 3, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 3, 2019)

It was late 70s / early 80s when I picked up a copy of the LP at the used / trade in shop ' head shop, because the extremely cool and hot hot clerk recommended it. Told me to play it through twice, then get back to her. Once was all it took.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 3, 2019)

yeah, so '68 was epic @too larry


----------



## too larry (Jan 3, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> yeah, so '68 was epic @too larry


Every album mentioned on the NPR program was killer, so I figured I dig a little deeper and see what all I could find. Haven't got to the country and jazz yet, but I'm sure there is some gold over there too.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 3, 2019)

too larry said:


> Every album mentioned on the NPR program was killer, so I figured I dig a little deeper and see what all I could find. Haven't got to the country and jazz yet, but I'm sure there is some gold over there too.


If you an find some jazz that rivals ^ 'Harvey's Tune', I'm all in. Always makes me think of rainy late nights in the city, when there was only one diner still open. Or a theme to a early 60s TV show my late parents were watching long after they put us to bed. I dig 'haunting' when applied to music, if ya know what I mean. If you don't take a few hits and re-think it. You never know.


----------



## too larry (Jan 3, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> If you an find some jazz that rivals ^ 'Harvey's Tune', I'm all in. Always makes me think of rainy late nights in the city, when there was only one diner still open. Or a theme to a early 60s TV show my late parents were watching long after they put us to bed. I dig 'haunting' when applied to music, if ya know what I mean. If you don't take a few hits and re-think it. You never know.


Not the same style, but it's Miles. . . . .

*Miles in the Sky*


_Miles in the Sky_ was produced by Teo Macero and recorded at Columbia Studio B in New York City on January 16, 1968, and May 15–17, 1968.[2] For the album, Davis played with tenor saxophonist Wayne Shorter, pianist Herbie Hancock, drummer Tony Williams, and bassist Ron Carter.[2] Guitarist George Benson made a guest appearance on the song "Paraphernalia".[3] The album's title was a nod to the Beatles' 1967 song "Lucy in the Sky with Diamonds".[1]


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 3, 2019)

Like I said..... Great lineup name wise, though.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 3, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Jan 3, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


>


Those pants. . . .


----------



## Beachwalker (Jan 3, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 3, 2019)

too larry said:


> Those pants. . . .


Before hip hop jumped on the String Bean wagon,


----------



## Beachwalker (Jan 3, 2019)




----------



## Tstat (Jan 4, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> The album that ended my Doors fandom.


Ugh, never a fan. Maybe the LA vs SF type thing. I watched a doc about the band the other day, Jim was a douchbag, lol...

“You came for something more, didn't you...You didn't come for rock n' roll, you came for something else, didn't you? WHAT IS IT? You wanna see my cock, don't you? _THAT'S_ what ya came here for!"

Uhhh... NO.


----------



## too larry (Jan 4, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Jan 4, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 4, 2019)

If @Tstat can admit to never being a Jim Morrison fan, and I'm mostly with him, I can boldly declare that I still can't bare a minute of Janis Joplin. I actually stopped dating a girl because she insisted on inflicting Janis on me....in the house, in the car.....


----------



## too larry (Jan 4, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Jan 4, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> If @Tstat can admit to never being a Jim Morrison fan, and I'm mostly with him, I can boldly declare that I still can't bare a minute of Janis Joplin. I actually stopped dating a girl because she insisted on inflicting Janis on me....in the house, in the car.....


Back in 1962 when JM was a clean cut all American type, FSU used him in a promotional film. Pretty funny when compared to his actual time on campus.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=2&v=a1myP9FtKUg


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 4, 2019)

too larry said:


>


The [Young] Rascals had some great singles. a many of which didn't get a lot of notice. Like this one.

I highly encourage generous use of the volume control....just kicks Italian butt.
"I Ain't Gonna Eat Out My Heart Anymore"


----------



## Tstat (Jan 4, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> I can boldly declare that I still can't bare a minute of Janis Joplin.


Oooh, I don't know about that, lol!


----------



## too larry (Jan 4, 2019)

Tstat said:


> Oooh, I don't know about that, lol!


Is that Pigpen?


----------



## too larry (Jan 4, 2019)




----------



## Tstat (Jan 4, 2019)

too larry said:


> Is that Pigpen?


Sure is! They were a thing for a while


----------



## too larry (Jan 4, 2019)

Tstat said:


> Sure is! They were a thing for a while


He looks so healthy there.


----------



## Tstat (Jan 4, 2019)

too larry said:


> He looks so healthy there.


Yea, 1968 and all. He was the best and really was the heart of the Dead back then.


----------



## too larry (Jan 4, 2019)

Tstat said:


> Yea, 1968 and all. He was the best and really was the heart of the Dead back then.


Yep. Bandleader extraordinaire. Singing and playing wasn't always great, but he put his heart into it. Kind of like Janis.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 4, 2019)

Carole King's best lyrics.


----------



## too larry (Jan 4, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Jan 4, 2019)

Speaking of. . .


----------



## Tstat (Jan 5, 2019)

too larry said:


> Yep. Bandleader extraordinaire. Singing and playing wasn't always great, but he put his heart into it. Kind of like Janis.


She’s got box-back nitties
Great big noble thighs,
Working undercover with her boar hog eye


----------



## too larry (Jan 5, 2019)

Tstat said:


> She’s got box-back nitties
> Great big noble thighs,
> Working undercover with her boar hog eye


----------



## too larry (Jan 5, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Jan 5, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Jan 5, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Jan 5, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Jan 5, 2019)




----------



## Wavels (Jan 5, 2019)

1968
Cowbells extraordinaire.


----------



## Wavels (Jan 5, 2019)

Beggars Banquet 1968


----------



## Wavels (Jan 5, 2019)




----------



## Wavels (Jan 5, 2019)




----------



## Wavels (Jan 5, 2019)




----------



## Wavels (Jan 5, 2019)




----------



## Wavels (Jan 5, 2019)




----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 5, 2019)

Wavels said:


>


I'm going to cheat on this one
1969


----------



## Wavels (Jan 5, 2019)

Jimdamick said:


> I'm going to cheat on this one
> 1969


That's not fair, I am already too stoned to execute basic computer type stuff.
T.he album you referenced was recorded June 1968.


----------



## Wavels (Jan 5, 2019)




----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 5, 2019)

Wavels said:


> That's not fair, I am already too stoned to execute basic computer type stuff.
> T.he album you referenced was recorded June 1968.


Thanks for the info, I thought it was recorded later.
Oh, very nice plant in your avatar by the way. 
Is that your plant?


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 5, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 5, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 5, 2019)

" I knew I wan't the typical 'front man'...I wasn't a pretty boy....so I compensated by singing my ass off: - Howard Kaylan
Terrific live perfomance w/ future CSN&Y drummer Johnny Barbata.


----------



## Wavels (Jan 6, 2019)

Jimdamick said:


> Thanks for the info, I thought it was recorded later.
> Oh, very nice plant in your avatar by the way.
> Is that your plant?


Yes, thanks, that was a clone from one of my favorite freebie seeds ever.
Who's your Daddy. About 16 years ago...
I like to flower clones as soon as they root...It keeps them nice and portable.


----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 6, 2019)

Gorgeous plants!.
Nice work!
Have fun smoking 
Not 1968 exactly but it's close enough I figure

What type of plants?


----------



## too larry (Jan 8, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Jan 8, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Jan 8, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 8, 2019)

*The Yardbirds - Train Kept a Rollin' (196*

*



*


----------



## abalonehx (Jan 9, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Jan 10, 2019)

Doc released Good Deal in 1968.


----------



## Beachwalker (Jan 10, 2019)




----------



## Beachwalker (Jan 10, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 10, 2019)

Beachwalker said:


>


They always struck me as a collection of people that had virtually nothing in common musically, Jack and Jorma aside. And sometimes it worked.


----------



## Tstat (Jan 11, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Jack and Jorma aside


Hot Fucking Tuna


----------



## too larry (Jan 12, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> They always struck me as a collection of people that had virtually nothing in common musically, Jack and Jorma aside. And sometimes it worked.


In the early days especially. Later on they were hard to listen to.


----------



## too larry (Jan 12, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 12, 2019)

too larry said:


>


Worth posting twice.


----------



## too larry (Jan 12, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Worth posting twice.


I'm swimming in a shallow pool here.


----------



## too larry (Jan 12, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Jan 12, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Jan 12, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Jan 14, 2019)

I didn't even have to go looking for this one. TY YT.


----------



## Beachwalker (Jan 15, 2019)




----------



## Beachwalker (Jan 15, 2019)




----------



## Beachwalker (Jan 15, 2019)




----------



## Beachwalker (Jan 15, 2019)

A favorite song to smoke a bowl to back in 68 



..or now


----------



## too larry (Jan 17, 2019)

2 for 1.


----------



## injinji (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Jul 19, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Jul 5, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Jul 5, 2022)




----------



## Charles U Farley (Jul 6, 2022)

Haven't thought of Deep Purple in a while, thanks for a trip in the Wayack Machine! Here's one that was quite popular when and where I grew up, Lou-ah-vull, KY:


----------



## topcat (Jul 7, 2022)

The Unknown Soldier. The Doors.


----------

